# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Samsung Module V3.1 Released 150+ Model Added (7th March 2018)

## mohamed73

*Falcon Box  Next Generation Repairing Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM* * Miracle Falcon Samsung v3.1* *(Thunder Edition) 7th March 2019*  *  *               *       *                       *Falcon Box * *Next Generation Repairing Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM* * Miracle Falcon Samsung v3.1* *(Thunder Edition) 7th March 2019*        *[+] Miracle Thunder & Miracle Key Support For All Modules (Activation Required)*        *[X] Release Notes* *Miracle Falcon Samsung v3.1* *[**+] More then 150+ Model Added**. [+] Carrier Change Option in Cert Tool  Write carrier code and Press Write Will Display original csc Code Before Write. [+] Option to Disable System ui in Custom Recovery Mode. [+] Show Version Info in Modem Mode. [+] New Smart Method to Disable Frp Lock for Adb Enabled Devices This Method will Disable Frp On Latest Sec Patches also. [+] Option to unpack lz4 Files Please note unpacking is still on beta stage do test and report. [+] Fixed Minor gui Bugs.    Samsung Tool Main Supported Features 
Read Info (Full Device Info) -Normal Mode -Diag Mode -At Mode -Uart Mode 
 Network Unlock -Read Codes -Direct Unlock -Relock to Any Network (Mcc/Mnc)  Region Unlock -Region Unlock New and Old Devices one Click  Repair Tool -Repair Imei 1, Imei2, Serial, Wifi, BT, Prod Code, Hw_Ver -Read and Write (Check Supported Device List)  Cert Tool -Read Cert (Check Supported Model List) -Write Cert (Check Supported Model List) -Full Verify/Check Cert File Compare with keyid -Read Skey id from Phone -Find Key id by Model -Repair Network / Patch Cert (Check Supported Model List)  Misc  -Enable all Languages -Repair Drk -Repair Drk adb -Exit Factory Mode -Remove Callme Lock Beta -Enable diag (2 methods) -Enable Uart Mode -Reset Msl  Backup -Read/write Nvdata -Read/write Qcn   Samsung Flasher -Factory Samsung Flasher -Custom File Flasher -Flash any Single File -Flash Single Partition without full Flash -Wipe any Partition -Read Pit -Analyse Put -Fix Download Mode loop   Frp Tool (5 Different Methods) -Old Security -New Security -Uart Method -Adb Model -Reactivation/EE Lock Removal  Screenlocks -Reset Screenlocks Samsung 4.x/2.x without Root -Reset Locks for adb Enable Devices -Factory Reset     [+] New Method for Samsung Frp, Reactivation, EE Removal in Download Mode 
SM-A310M
SM-A310Y
SM-A310F
SM-A310N0
SM-A310X
SM-A320F
SM-A320FL
SM-A320Y
SM-A510K
SM-A510L
SM-A510S
SM-A510F
SM-A510FD
SM-A510M
SM-A510Y
SM-A5100
SM-A520F
SM-A520K
SM-A520L
SM-A520S
SM-A7108
SM-A710F
SM-A710FD
SM-A710L
SM-A710K
SM-A710M
SM-A710S
SM-A710X
SM-A710Y
SM-A7100
SM-A720F 
SM-A810F
SM-A810YZ
SM-A9000
SM-A910F
SM-J727V
SM-J727P
SM-J510F
SM-J510FN
SM-J510G
SM-J510Y
SM-J510M
SM-J330F
SM-J330G
SM-J701F
SM-J701M
SM-J710F
SM-J710FN
SM-J710M
SM-J710MN
SM-J7108
SM-G390F
SM-G550FY
SM-G570
SM-G570F
SM-G570Y
SM-G600FY
SM-G610F
SM-G610M
SM-G610Y
SM-G9200
SM-G9208
SM-G9209
SM-G920A
SM-G920AZ
SM-G920F
SM-G920FQ
SM-G920I
SM-G920K
SM-G920L
SM-G920P
SM-G920R4
SM-G920R6
SM-G920R7
SM-G920S
SM-G920T
SM-G920T1
SM-G920V
SM-G920W8
SM-G920X
SM-G9250
SM-G925A
SM-G925F
SM-G925FQ
SM-G925I
SM-G925K
SM-G925L
SM-G925P
SM-G925R4
SM-G925R6
SM-G925R7
SM-G925S
SM-G925T
SM-G925V
SM-G925W8
SM-G925X
SM-G925Z
SM-G9280
SM-G9287
SM-G928A
SM-G928C
SM-G928F
SM-G928G
SM-G928I
SM-G928K
SM-G928L
SM-G928N0
SM-G928P
SM-G928R4
SM-G928S
SM-G928T
SM-G928V
SM-G928W8
SM-G928X
SM-G9300
SM-G9308
SM-G930A
SM-G930AZ
SM-G930F
SM-G930FD
SM-G930K
SM-G930L
SM-G930P
SM-G930R4
SM-G930R7
SM-G930S
SM-G930T
SM-G930T1
SM-G930V
SM-G930W8
SM-G930X
SM-G9350
SM-G935A
SM-G935F
SM-G935FD
SM-G935K
SM-G935L
SM-G935P
SM-G935R4
SM-G935S
SM-G935T
SM-G935V
SM-G935W8
SM-G935X
SM-T820
SM-T825
SM-N9200
SM-N9208
SM-N9209
SM-N920A
SM-N920C
SM-N920CD
SM-N920F
SM-N920G
SM-N920I
SM-N920K
SM-N920L
SM-N920P
SM-N920R4
SM-N920R6
SM-N920R7
SM-N920S
SM-N920T
SM-N920V
SM-N920W8
SM-N920X
[/COLOR]*[/SIZE][/B]   *Br [SV] Miracle Team  *      *
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *         *Miracle Falcon Activation Available for Miracle Key*    *# No Need Login Auto Login*  *# All Free Packs Available*  *# No Need buy Other Dongle or Card*     **  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    **     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_      Miracle Falcon Activation Available for Miracle Key    # No Need Login Auto Login  # All Free Packs Available  # No Need buy Other Dongle or Card   This is Thunder Promo Offer any time will Stop.      Officially Distributor Falcon Activation on Miracle Key /  Miracle Thunder   Just $17   GSMSERVER Officially Distributor
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   IMEI.US officially Distributor
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Miracle Online Shop for Activation   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] _

----------

